# Mid cycle bleeding



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi all, i wonder if anyone else has gone through a similar thing or has any advice...

I had a failed IVF recently (October) The reason for my infertility is a low ovarian reserve. I must have spent a fortune on ovulation sticks as i use them pretty much every day! Anyway, I very rarely ovulate and have only gotten pregnant once which resulted in an ectopic.

my periods are pretty irregular although recently they have become a lot more regular. I have a consultation for FET on 21 Jan.

My last period was Dec 14th. On new years day I got up, and went I went to the toilet and wiped, there was a pinkish tinge. Scary as this was, i did an ovulation test and it was positive! i did some research online and apparently ovulation spotting is fairly common. me and DH have had intercourse several times. However, the bleeding has not stopped. It is not enough for a pad but it varies from pink to brown to slightly clotted.

I went to the doctor yesterday who examined me and said my cervix was fine and that it looks more like old blood and was probably caused by a hormonal imbalance.

I woke up this morning and there is pink blood when I wipe.

Has anyone had a similar experience? Anyone gone on to get pregnant? I've from being ecstatic on NYD to properly depressed, I've waited soo long to get pregnant.


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi. Little been. I used to have irregular bleeding at day 21. Had numerous scans and tests, with no change. Then did acupuncture and sorted it. Never had it since and that was over 2 years ago x


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you Pigsy, that is reassuring to know.

Such a long and difficult journey this isn't it? Good luck to you and hope your baby dreams come true soon x


----------

